# Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht



## Blende8 (9. April 2020)

*Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Hi,
welche AIO Wasserkühlung würdet ihr für den AMD 3900X in einem Corsair Carbide 270R empfehlen. Ich habe momentan den Brocken 3 bin aber nicht ganz zufrieden da ich bei f@h zu hohe CPU Temperaturen erreiche wenn CPU und die 2070 Super gleichzeitig rechnen. Achja, ich brauche und mag keinen Schnickschnack wie RGB Beleuchtung.
Gruß
Blende8


----------



## flx23 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Hallo blende8,

Ich betreibe meine 3900x auch mit einem Luftkühler und die Temperaturen sind bei mir noch nie ein Problem gewesen. 
Schau doch mal ob du die Gehauselüfter noch ein wenig schneller laufen lassen kannst oder irgendwelche klappen (oben oder vorne) hast die du auf machen kannst. Sodass du einfach die Temperatur im Gehäuse senkst.

Denn auch eine AOI ist nicht wesentlich stärker als ein Brocken 3.


----------



## Blende8 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Hi flx23,
ich hab die linke Seite von dem Gehäuse schon offen und sogar einen Ventilator daneben gestellt. Aber wenn ich mit mehr als 12 Cores auf der CPU rechne geht die Tempeartur der CPU auf über 90°C. Das ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz kritisch aber ich habe kein gutes Gefühl dabei. Hier hatte ich meine Bedenken zum Brocken 3 schon thematisiert Ryzen 3900x Fractal Design 7  kühlungsfragen und probleme

Blende8


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

f@h kommt Prime95 oder ein Cinebench im Dauerbetrieb gleich. Das kann man nicht mit einem Spiel oder mit normalen Anwendungen vergleichen was nicht ständig alle Kerne auf 100% Leistung bringt. Denn dann werden Temperaturen auch nicht ganz so stark ansteigen.

Mit diesem Beispiel ist mein Prozessor auch mit f@h am falten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im allgemeinem kannst alles an AIO nehmen was dir lieb ist. Mit größerer Radiatoren Fläche wird es Kühler und ggf. auch leiser wenn Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Aus diesem Grund solltest du mit dem Prozessor den Radiator so groß wie bei dir zum einbauen möglich ist auswählen. Dann haben die meisten AIOs Radiatoren aus Aluminium was mit dem Kupfer mit der Zeit reagiert und der Kühler dann langsam aber sicher weg gammelt. 

Daher würde ich eine AIO nur von Alphacool kaufen, weil sie als einzige Radiatoren aus dem custom WaKü Bereich verbauen die auch aus Kupfer bestehen. Zudem sind diese AIOs jederzeit erweiterbar.


----------



## Blende8 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Danke IICARUS,
hab mal die Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black bestellt
Blende8


----------



## Berky (10. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich auch ein AIO von Alphacool werden, habe auch eine 3900X.  Welchen Eisbaer hast du bestellt? Die neuen Eisbaer Aurora haben den Anschein nach eine überarbeitete Pumpe, etwas mehr Leistung und weniger Lautstärke. Die Kühlplatte soll laut Hersteller "Ryzen optimiert" sein, ich denke das die Microkanäle von der Fläche her grösser ausfällt als der Vorgänger weil der Hotspot des Prozessors weiter unten liegt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Ich würde auch eine mit der neuen Pumpe nehmen.


----------



## Blende8 (10. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung fÃ¼r 3900X gesucht*

Hmm, ich habe wohl die alte Version bestellt

Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Mal gucken ob ich das noch ändern kann. Ich bin ab Dienstag wieder beruflich unterwegs.

Gruß

Blende8


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Die ist richtig, denn es gab eine Zeit lang da hatten sie die selbe Pumpe wie die Silent Loop verbaut und die ist regelrecht immer defekt gegangen. Bei dieser hast auch ein kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter mit dabei und auch ein Füllport um mal destiliertes Wasser nachzufüllen.


----------



## Blende8 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung fÃ¼r 3900X gesucht*

Naja, hab die alte Bestellung storniert und jetzt die hier bestellt: Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 CPU AIO Wasserkuehlung | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die hat zwas mehr blinkiblinki aber das sieht man eh nicht weil ich kein Sichtfenster am Gehäuse hab

Blende8


----------



## Berky (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Bei der Aurora wurde die Pumpe nochmals überarbeitet. Für die Beleuchtung am Kühler und den Lüftern gibts ein extra Anschlusskabel und ein kleines Steuermodul mit Knöpfen.


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*

Sieht auch mit den LEDs auch richtig gut aus. 
CPU AIO Wasserkuehler Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora mit aRGB | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## Blende8 (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht auch mit den LEDs auch richtig gut aus.
> CPU AIO Wasserkuehler Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora mit aRGB | Alphacool - the cooling company



Das nutzt bei mir aber nix, ich hab ja kein Sichtfenster in der Seitenwand


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung für 3900X gesucht*



Blende8 schrieb:


> Das nutzt bei mir aber nix, ich hab ja kein Sichtfenster in der Seitenwand


Da kann ich ja nichts dafür...


----------



## Blende8 (19. April 2020)

So, einbaut ist sie und sie funktioniert wunderbar 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blende8


----------



## Berky (21. April 2020)

Auch wenn die der Platz des Noctuas gut gewählt ist, schaufeln die Lüfter beim Radi beim Gamen trotzdem unnötig warme Luft durch, die Schläuche müssten doch lange genug sein um ihn nach vorne zu montieren...wo er eigentlich auch hingehört


----------



## Blende8 (23. April 2020)

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht fertig mit dem Projekt. Ich war letztes Wochenende 24 Stunden zu Hause und hab das verbastelt was ich hatte. Bin am überlegen die RTX auch noch mit Wasser zu kühlen hab aber bislang noch nichts gefunden was für das Modell passt. Welcher Idiot hat sich beim ATX Design eigenlich einfallen lassen die Hauptwämequelle unter die CPU zu legen? 
Blende8


----------



## robbe (6. Mai 2020)

ATX ist 25 Jahre alt, da war an Grafikkarten als Hauptwärmequelle noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## flx23 (8. Mai 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> ATX ist 25 Jahre alt, da war an Grafikkarten als Hauptwärmequelle noch nicht zu denken.



Da wird es eigentlich eh mal Zeit für ein Update... 
Graka gespiegelt nach oben, sodass diese direkt aus lasen kann
Darunter CPU und RAM 
Und darunter Platz für weitere PCIe Karten die weniger Leistung brauchen. Bzw. Die kleinen x8 oder x4 Schnittstellen.
Und dahinter dann Anschluss für USB, sata,... 
Und ganz unten platzt für die Stromversorgung. 
Dann wäre es gleich viel aufgeräumter *träum*

Wird aber leider nie so passieren...


----------

